# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Sa krenar jeni per prindrit qe keni?

## FierAkja143

Prindrit jan njerezit qe na duan me shume nga te gjith ne bote.  Jan ata qe na riten me sakrifica dhe do jepnin dhe jeten e tyre per ne. 
Kur jemi te vegjel ata jan gjithcka per ne dhe cdo gje qe bejn eshte e sakt, i admirojm dhe mundohemi ti imitojm ne shume aspekte.
Kur ritemi fillojm te dallojm dhe gjerat negative qe ata mund te ken...ose qe na duken ne si negative.

Pyetja ime eshte qe *"Sa krenar jeni per prindrit e juaj"?* mendoni se jeni me te zgjuar, mundoheni ti korigjoni dhe ti keshilloni nga qe tani u rritet dhe ju duket sikur dini me shume nga ata, apo akoma i adrmironi duke menduar qe cdo gje qe bejn dhe thon ata eshte e sakt..sepse "ata jan prindrit dhe ne femiet"!  
Mendoni se kushtet e jeteses qe ju kan kriuar me aq mundesi qe kishin jan ato kushte qe ju takojn juve si personalitet i shquar qe jeni (lol)? Apo nevrikoseni me faktin qe prindrit tuaj nuk kan aq lek sa kan prindrit e Lulukes e cila vjen ne shkolle/pune me bmw?
*Po sikur te mundeshit te kishit prinder te tier si do ti zgjidhnit te ishin? (me te pasur, me te bukur, me te zgjuar etc...).*

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Me pelqen shume kjo tema aldushe ^_^....meqe gjithmone krenohem per prinderit  :ngerdheshje: .
Eshte normale per femijet te mendojn qe prinderit e tyre jan perfekt, se ne moshe te vogel s'ke aftesin te dallosh apo te kuptosh gabimet e tyre. Prandaj qe kur fillojm adoleshencen zihemi me prinderit per arsyen se mendojm qe ata kan gabim per dicka, ose perceptimi jone per ta ndryshon nga perceptimi qe kemi pasur ne femijeri...tani nuk i konsiderojm perfekt, dallojm dobesit e tyre...por prape kemi admirim, dhe kurren e kurres  s'do humbasim dashurin, respektin dhe vlersimin tone per ta.

Jam krenare per prinderit e mi per shume arsye. Ata kan vuajtur shume per te rritur 5 femije, sidomos mami qe duhej te kujdesej per 5 vajza te vogla qe kishin vec 1 vite diference nga njera tjetra. Kur na thote cka hequr per ne,  pikellohem shpirterisht, prandaj dua ti jap cfare doje se kjo grua merriton cdo gje per karakterin e forte qe ka. Dhe admiroj shume per personalitetin, intelligjecen dhe bukurin e saj nga brenda dhe jasht. 

Babi qe ne moshen 32 kishte 5 vajza, (mami ne moshen 31). Imagjino sa e veshtire eshte per nje burre ne ate moshe... burrat zakonisht konsiderojn te marrtohen kur jane 30 ose me vone, dhe kondiserohen me mature kur jane 30 dhe me siper, kurse babi im u rrite para kohes dhe morri pergjegjesi duke punuar dite e nate per te sjellur ushqim ne shpi, dhe gjithmone saqo i lodhur qe ishte lozte me ne kur vinte nga puna.

Femijerin e kam kaluar shume bukur, sidomos kur kujtoj ato kohe qe kam kaluar me prinderit. Mbaj mend ne Greqi qe shkoja me motrat tek puna e mamit dhe e ndihmonim per te pastruar palestren...por zakonisht nuk na linte ta ndihmonim dhe na thoshte te loznim ne palester. Kurse kur babi na sillte tek puna e tij, mbaj mend qe me merrte kalipeci dhe lyente murret e jashtme te nje ndertes...pastaj ne pike te djellit shtriheshim ne ballkon dhe tregonim barsoleta. Naten shkonim tek krevati dopio te mamit dhe babit dhe te (shtatet) uleshim dhe bisedonim duke bere humor. Babi na tregonte disa peralla qe i shpikte ne ate moment...dhe mbaj mend qe mbeshtesnim koken tek krahet i tij, dhe na zinte gjumi menjehere. Si me perpara dhe tani jemi shume te afert, dhe dashurin qe kemi per njeri tjetrin nuk mund te pershkruhet  :buzeqeshje:  it is too big!

Prinderit e mi gjithemone me kan dhene me shume sec merritoj. Prandaj shpresoj ti shperblej ne te ardhmen dhe gjithemone jam munduar qe ne femijeri ti bej qejfin duke munduar te bej mire ne shkolle dhe mos ti zhgenjej kurre.




> Po sikur te mundeshit te kishit prinder te tier si do ti zgjidhnit te ishin? (me te pasur, me te bukur, me te zgjuar etc...).


Alda as sdua te mendoj neqoftese do kisha prinder te tjere, dhe falenderoj Zotin per prinderit qe kam...sadoqe qe prinderit sjane shume te pasur, ata jane pasuria ime, dhe ne te ardhmen do mundohem ti bej te pasur  :shkelje syri: ...kurse sa per bukuri...babi ka qene dhe eshte kingu i vlores, dhe mamaja mbreteresha :P...hihi ishalla nuk marrin vesh per kete postimi se do ju rritet mendja lol.

kaq kam per te thene per ta...mund te theme me shume, por jam modeste :-)

komplimente per temen!

----------


## Leila

Edhe une i admiroj prinderit e Rexhines... (dhe te Eliones, se ajo i ka vertete shume te muhabetit.)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sweet_babe

Prinderit i kam shume pike te dobet pasi kane sakrifikuar cdo gej per mua...Une jam goc e vetme edhe ata me kane si driten e ballit kur i thone....qe kur prinderit tane po rrine ne Amerike kur i thone tregon se ata po perpiqen per me te miren tone se duan qe ne te mbarrojme nje shkolle te mire e te sigurojme jeten mos te vuajme sic kane vuajtur ata gjithe jeten.....
mua babi dhe mami 100 here ne dite ma permendin qe te mesoj se ketu per mua rrin pa te ishte per ata kishin iku me kohe....nje gje qe tregon dashurine e tyre te madhe per evlatin e vet.....jane edhe teper te kujdesur edhe mundohen ti bejne gjerat sa me mire...po si cdo prind kane edhe ata te metat e tyre qe na ngjajne ne si temeta se sna perputhen tekat....

po shkurt e bukur i love them and I'll try to make them priud of me   :Lulja3:

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Per prinderit e mi .........sdo me dilte faqja e postimit per cilesite 
e tyre te shkelqyera edhe dashurine time kundrejt tyre.  
Me pak fjale.. jam shume shume shume krenare per prinderit qe kam.... sepse jane me te vertet fantastik nga te gjitha aspektet .

----------


## indrit gjoni

Per prindrit qe kam jam shum krenar, edhe pse jane te divorcuar, jan munduar gjith jeten
te na plotsojn mua dhe motres gjith kushtet.Babi ka punu 10 vjet ne gjermani pa ardh asnjeher, mami na ka ritur me    gjith ato sakrifica.
Ska prind mos sakrifikoj per femijet. Idhulli im esht baba im, mi ka plotsu te gjitha
Tani qe jam larg dhe po ritem po i kuptoj mir  gjonat qe thoshte.

----------


## PINK

jam kurioze do kete ndonje ketu qe do thote " sjam krenar per prinderit e mi  " ? 

prinderit tane sido qe te jete .. jane ato qe na ka sjelle ne kete jete ... so te gjithe besoj se jane krenar ..per gjakun e tyre ... 

ska nevoje per lista .. te mirat qe na kane bere ... me e rendesishmja eshte se na kane sjelle ne kete bote .. dhe na kane bere kaq sa jemi tani  :buzeqeshje:  

vete faktet flasin .. se sa krenare jemi

----------


## StormAngel

Cdohere kam qene dhe jam krenar me prinderit qe me sollen ne kete bote.
Do ju kisha dhene edhe piken e fundit te gjakut tim ne rast nevoje.
Tema eshte me se e qelluar,dhe shkruaj ne afekt,keshtu qe nuk me fteket se si ta shpreh admirimin qe kam per prinderit e mi me fjale.

----------


## Ermelita

Prinderit e mi nuk do i kisha nderruar kurre .
 Ata mi plotesojne mua te gjitha kushtet e nevojshme per jete edhe shkollim.
 Gjithashtu nuk ma mohojne lirein e daljes siq bejne shume prinder .
 Zoti i vrafte ata qe i fyejne dhe shajne prinderit pa arsye !

----------


## Mina

Jam shume krenare! Kane investuar shume per mua deri ne vuajtje.

----------


## Leandra

Me kujtohet isha me babain, para ca javesh shkova tek dentisti per te operuar nje dhemballe dhe kur erdha ne shtepi mami me prite tek ballkoni dhe me hapi deren.  Sapo u ula ne divan dhe se hapja dot gojen mami im filloi te qante se mos po me dhimbte mua goja, kurse babi po i thonte se une vetem dhembin kisha hequr do me pushoje, pas pak secondash ia filloi dhe babi duke qare, dhe pse sepse mos me kish dhembur mua duke ma hequr....me dy fjale kaq shume qe me duan saqe vetem mendimi qe une kam pasur pak dhimbje atyre u vret shpirtin...
Une i dua prinderit e mi s'do i nderroja per asnje sidomos mamin qe e dua shume.  Per mua pasuria ime jane ato dhe sigurisht ne jemi per to.  Per syrin time ato jane te me bukurit ne bote...
Falenderoj Zotin qe i kam....

----------


## ATMAN

prinderit e mi

BURIM I JETËS I JETES TIME, PASURI E SHPIRTIT

une me shume dua nenen time por edhe babain jo me pak , por nena eshte me e vecante ne pergjithesi , nena thone qe e don femijen e vet pa kushte , dhe une e besoj plotesisht nje gje te tille

Tregojnë nje histori te lashte :

Djalin e detyruan ti shkulte zemrën Nënës së vet e tia çonte me dorën e tij Mbretit. Por djali duke vrapuar u rrëzua. Dhe në çast përsëri zëmra e Nënës foli: Mos, o Bir! Mu vrave, Bir i Nënës!

Ja e tillë është zemra e Nënës! Ndaj çdo njeri e do nënën e vet. Dashuria për nënën është instikt, është detyrim shpirtëror,eshte dashuri hyjnore, se Nëna të ushqen me gjakun e saj, me qumështin e saj, me shpirtin e saj. Ajo të rrit e të edukon, të bën njeri. Nuk thonë kot që fëmijën e rritin dashuria e nënës dhe përkëdhelitë e saj. Këtë e kanë bërë mirë edhe nënat shqiptare. Por jo vetëm këtë. Ato na kanë dhënë shpirtin e tyre të mirë e të pastër, na kanë dhënë pjesë nga jeta e tyre. Dhe kur ne bijtë i kemi shqetësuar, e, ndonjëherë, dhe i kemi "vrarë" në shpirt, ato përsëri na kanë falur, se zemra e Nënës, ashtu siç di të dashurojë fort, ashtu di dhe të falë shumë.

E prapë jo vetëm kaq. Nënat shqiptare na kanë dhënë dhe dëshirën e pasionin për kulturë e dituri, na kanë shtirë në gjak dashurinë për shkollën, për kulturën, që ne fëmijët e tyre të mos vuanim si ato.

Ato janë e mbeten të veçanta, se të gjitha kanë qënë e mbeten të mira e të bukura, të mençura e të drejta.Faleminderit, o Nëna shqiptare, për gjithëçka që keni bërë e bëni për bijtë tuaj për të ruajtur cilësitë më të mira të jetës e kulturës sonë, plot me vlera shqiperie, Nënat tona dhe baballaret tane janë burimi i jetës e pasuri e shpirtit tonë, une i falenderoj nga zemra keto prinder shqipetare plot me vlera dhe virtyte qe na na kane sjelle ketu ku jemi, ndjehem krenar qe kam prinder shqiptare , vertet .

----------


## Klaraaa

Kjo qe jam, jam nga prinderit e mi, me linden dhe me rriten me sakrifica, me dhane cdo gje qe kishin mundesi, dhe u jam mirenjohse per jete!!!

Krenare??? Shume.....Ndonjehere me vjen keq qe akoma me therrasin njerezit me emrin tim dhe emrin e prinderve, "Vajza e filanit"

----------


## Dito

Cdo aludim mbi preferencen ndaj perzgjedhjes se prinderve tuaj eshte KRIM.

----------


## Eminemka

Jam Shume Shume Krenare Per Prinderit Qe Kam!!!!!!!!!thnx

----------


## Nebula

Falenderoj Zotin qe me dha dy prind , prej te cileve kam thesar kujtimet me te lumtura. Ndjehem krenare per to dhe i perulem me devocion kujtimit te tyre.

----------


## Mina

Kam pare nje zonjushe qe fshihej kur i vinte i ati tek shkolla! Kishte keto arsye: I ati ishte i shemtuar dhe pinte alkool. Ta humbet krenarine nje prind i tille?

----------


## green

> Kam pare nje zonjushe qe fshihej kur i vinte i ati tek shkolla! Kishte keto arsye: I ati ishte i shemtuar dhe pinte alkool. Ta humbet krenarine nje prind i tille?



Sjellja e shemton ose e  zbukuron njeriun. Vertet jane fjale te thena mijera here, e te riperseritura por qendrojne.
Sa per pyetjen, them qe nje prind pijanec apo me vese te tjera eshte mbi te gjitha I PAPERGJEGJSHEM. Dhe kjo do te thote qe prindi ka deshtuar te kryeje detyren kundrejt femijes. Nje prind i tille te dhimbset por nuk te nderon kurre.

----------


## StormAngel

> Kam pare nje zonjushe qe fshihej kur i vinte i ati tek shkolla! Kishte keto arsye: I ati ishte i shemtuar dhe pinte alkool. Ta humbet krenarine nje prind i tille?


Gjysma e kinematografise ka baze keto raste dhe te ketilla si keto,them qe sa e sa filma kam pa ku prindi shembull eshte pijanec e femiu ka frike nga ai,ka edhe turp.
Por kam verejt nje gje ne fund,kur prindi vdes te gjithe qajne dhe u mungon prindi pa marre parasysh se si ka qene.Dashuria ndaj prinderit ekziston te cdokush,mirepo normal qe ne raste problematike ajo mbeshtjellet nga problemet e hidherimi dhe nuk eshte e dukshme,por diku ne brendesi ajo ekziston.
"You never know what you got until it`s gone"

----------


## besart

Pa koment.

Nuk gjej shprehje t'i përshkruaj cilësitë e tyre dhe dashurinë qe ndjej ndaj tyre

----------

